

Show HN: Verbal Commits - College Basketball Recruiting - prpetten
http://www.verbalcommits.com

======
prpetten
So this is my baby, it started as a small side project for me as I was
transitioning from product management back into more technical work. I hadn't
written any code aside from some SQL statements in a few years before starting
this project. A little over 2 years ago I began the coding in earnest for the
project.

I've gotten a ton of really good feedback from the target market of people who
follow college basketball recruiting, particularly college coaches, players,
and their families. It's now up to 500k in monthly pageviews, with 100k unique
visitors per month.

I've gotten assistance from some amazing people who monitor social media and
keep the site up to date. I also have scripts that monitor some of the larger
recruiting databases to ensure that all of the information is examined.

Every line of code written on the project is my own. It is all written in RoR.
Its currently hosted by Heroku.

I'd love to get any and all feedback.

I'm currently working on different strategies to get the site profitable. One
is a CRM add-on for college coaches, that I've spoken with a couple of coaches
about who seem excited about it. Another is a freemium model tied to new
features. I'm also pondering a freemium model which would keep basketball
free, but would charge for access to the football info. I'd love feedback on
strategies as well.

Also, if there is anyone out there who loves following college recruiting, and
would be willing to work for equity, I'm in desperate need of assistance. My
future feature list is growing faster than I can code.

